# YouTubers you believe should be more popular?



## UnseenHero (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone I wanted to ask you guys what YouTubers do you believe should have more recognition on YouTube. I know we all have that one subscription where they put a lot of effort in to their videos and deserve a lot of views but only a few. I was wondering who is that subscription for you?

For me it is the Game Chasers. Their deal is that they go around looking for classic games. I know there are quite a few people who do this on YouTube but I believe these guys are the best. They have a lot of entertaining clips. You can see the effort they put by the professionalism in their videos. I don't know about you guys but I love collecting old games an like seeing deals that other people get. For me these guys are the best at what they do. It is a shame they can not do this a lot because of their jobs and other restrictions.  

If you want to check out their main series "The Game Chasers" look at this link: http://www.youtube.com/user/Captain8Bit

Now who do you believe deserves more fame and why?


----------



## gusmento01 (Apr 10, 2013)

InecomCompany http://www.youtube.com/user/InecomCompany

Because his reviews are funny,interesting and he's a Sega man.


----------



## hullo8d (Apr 10, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBestGamersUSA


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 10, 2013)

hullo8d said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBestGamersUSA


 
The best gamers borderline on genius with their parody vids, definitely an underrated channel.



gusmento01 said:


> InecomCompany http://www.youtube.com/user/InecomCompany
> 
> Because his reviews are funny,interesting and he's a Sega man.


 
I used to be subscribed to classic game room until I realized that his videos are boring as fuck with a complete lack of personality.


My picks would be firstly Kikoskia, a really entertaining lets player. http://www.youtube.com/user/Kikoskia/featured

And secondly Excalibur Brothers, they haven't produced any content in the last six months but what they have is gold.  http://www.youtube.com/user/ExcaliburBrothers


----------



## Forstride (Apr 10, 2013)

hullo8d said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBestGamersUSA


The Best Gamers is no longer a thing. LOUDHOUSE is their new thing, but they haven't done any new videos for that in months either. ROCKCOCK64 is the only reason I watch them though, as his reviews and other videos are just amazing.

Anyway, I just recently stumbled upon a show called Game Theory. It's pretty interesting stuff, regardless of if you actual care about the science or not, and it's funny as all hell. Also, brutalmoose is another awesome video maker, along the lines of JonTron, PeanutButterGamer, and other skit/comedy based reviewers.


----------



## hullo8d (Apr 10, 2013)

Forstride said:


> The Best Gamers is no longer a thing. LOUDHOUSE is their new thing, but they haven't done any new videos for that in months either. ROCKCOCK64 is the only reason I watch them though, as his reviews and other videos are just amazing.


 
They plan on keeping both Loudhouse and TBG active channels.

Also I prefer Karnivore and Darkgamer videos over Rockcock but they just aren't as active.


----------



## Gahars (Apr 10, 2013)

Quite a few, actually...

Ken Ashcorp's channel isn't based around games, but he makes a lot of game-themed songs. For a college kid just making music on his downtime, his stuff is really, really, really good (for the most part). If you like what you hear, a bunch of his stuff is on Spotify - it's worth a listen.

Retsupurae is a top choice. The guys who basically invented Let's Plays let's play other people's Let's Plays (with some exceptions). They're absolutely merciless, but if you like MST3K, you'll probably find something to like.

Errant Signal is somewhat like Extra Credits, except he tends to go a lot more in depth. He also often critiques game narratives and mechanics, analyzing them in the same way one might analyze a novel.

And while not a channel, I am sad that Red Letter Media never made more Game Station 2.0...


----------



## UnseenHero (Apr 10, 2013)

Forstride said:


> Anyway, I just recently stumbled upon a show called Game Theory. It's pretty interesting stuff, regardless of if you actual care about the science or not, and it's funny as all hell.


 
I just checked out his channel really interesting stuff. It is a definite sub for me. I like how he explained the hidden tutorial.


----------



## gusmento01 (Apr 10, 2013)

gamesack http://www.youtube.com/user/MrGameSack?feature=g-user-u

Because They review games and  game consoles that I care about.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheJWittz


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 10, 2013)

GuudeBoulderfist

The creator of the MindCrack series and server.
MindCrack is now considered a large and popular franchise.
Anyone who joins MindCrack gets an instant hit of subs.

Guude, who created it, did not get the hit of subs. I believe he deserves much, much more.
If you've ever watched his MindCrack series, you'll see just how fucking hilarious that man is.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Apr 10, 2013)

Omniomegaob - ps vita #1 fan.  He has all the games and like a thousand vitas


----------



## ilman (Apr 10, 2013)

kakipi1000: His speedruns are just amazing.


----------



## p1ngpong (Apr 11, 2013)

I would also like to add that anyone who does not watch Continue Show is mad gay and will be banned.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ContinueShow/videos


----------



## xephos (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/boogie2988 This guy is freaking hailarous, with his parody characters and at the same time talks about important topics and to me isn't all that biased about said topics


----------



## nachoscool (Apr 11, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/RedLetterMedia

These guys aren't as popular as they should be.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 14, 2013)

Not a Youtuber, but I don't care. Our own little tinyt deserves some love


----------



## Black-Ice (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/BINightwing?feature=mhee
Myself


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Apr 14, 2013)

The Nostalgia Critic 
Game Sack (I would love to have posted this first but some one above me posted it first!!! lol)
FPS Russia
Two Best Friends Play
Taofledermaus
http://www.youtube.com/user/taofledermaus?feature=watch  <----- love the weird shotgun loads video's lol


----------



## Issac (Apr 14, 2013)

Alex Dainis (With her show Bite Sci-zed) http://www.youtube.com/user/Lexie527
She's fun, cute and has really interesting videos!


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Continue Show*, because that's how actual Let's Play's should be like. No annoyances, pure humor and actual criticism. Yes, I do believe that if you don't like a game you've spent some time playing, you may very well dismiss it and I support their approach. The genre doesn't matter - if a game is dull from the star, it's going to stay dull and even if it does have a high point after 100 hours, you still just played 100 hours of a boring game just to reach an unsatisfying climax or twist that leaves a foul taste in your mouth and begs the question _"why wasn't the whole thing like this?"_

*Classic Game Room* because the reviewers are both very accurate and humorous at the same time - they can talk about incredibly boring stuff and make it interesting anyways, love their shows.

*Wreckless Eating*, even though they do have quite a big following already. Those guys have a specific charm about them, especially Chris Wreckless.

*JonTron* because screw you guys, people only started watching his show when Game Grumps kicked off and he has some quality stuff on his channel that's really worth subscribing for.

*Game Grumps* because if you don't like *Game Grumps*, you have no soul. They can never be too popular.

*Ashens *because he's simply amazing in almost everything he does. _POP STATION ALERT!_

Outside of Youtube, I recommend:

*Brad Jones* as the Cinema Snob as well as just Brad in Brad Tries. Both are great shows, which is something odd when it comes to ThatGuyInTheGlasses

*Spoony* because, I mean, it's Spoony, gotta love him.


----------



## Chary (Apr 14, 2013)

My favorites are;

DMjared
Chuggaaconroy
Game grumps
Game Theory
PeanutButterGamer
Continue Show


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 14, 2013)

Caddicarus, he's awesome.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Apr 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/HellfireComms
HellfireComms, they're somewhat known because of their Sonic 06 playthrough, but deserve much more recognition than that. All their commentaries have a nice mix of information and comedy, so worth checking out for those interested in LPs/commentaries
http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSw1tcher
Another channel that deserves more recognition is Sw1tcher by TBFP, their videos here are much better than their machinima stuff, and the brawls ARE THE HYPEST.
Honorable mentions to foreverpandering before shutting down, and The Best Gamers because PLAY IT LOUD
Also worth checking out the Gather Your Party crew like TheGamingBrit, Errant Signal, Hyperbit Hero, etc....


----------



## Ethevion (Apr 15, 2013)

JeremyJahn for movie reviews and AngryJoe for game reviews.
They're both pretty popular now, but I think they could use more popularity. They're both funny and they both review movies and games fairly.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 14, 2014)

Might as well bring this back
BitHead1000
https://www.youtube.com/user/BitHead1000/videos

Guy goes around various yard/garage sales in the New York area and often gets some stunning deals on games. Quite amusing a lot of the time and somewhat surprising what he gets as I thought we were in the age of "check it all on [online tat merchant] before you sell it", such things certainly have impacted upon my tool buying options.

Not sure how well it will fly around here but when IRC finally gets on topic it is usually something like this that is the subject of conversation. Just try to not yell too loud when his knowledge of PS2/xbox era stuff leaves something to be desired.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Jul 14, 2014)

Youtuber who should be _Less_ popular - Pewdiepie


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/markiplierGAME


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 14, 2014)

Nobunaga said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/markiplierGAME



I saw a few of his videos, I can sort of see why he is popular/considered in the way he is but it did little and less for me. However that is probably more my issues with let's play as a concept.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 14, 2014)

Nobunaga said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/markiplierGAME


 
I've actually met Mark a couple years ago when he was here in Michigan for...whatever reason. He mentioned doing Youtube stuff back then, had no idea he had gotten this big ._. Looking at his About thing on Youtube, he's raised almost $300,000 for charities, too, which is pretty nice. Might have to check out his stuff...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 14, 2014)

Ethevion said:


> JeremyJahn for movie reviews and AngryJoe for game reviews.
> They're both pretty popular now, but I think they could use more popularity. They're both funny and they both review movies and games fairly.


 
AngryJoe hasn't ever made an actual review. He's too busy fake-raging and being a moron on camera.


----------



## KarlslandOtaku (Jul 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/Yuriofwind

His Videos are fun to watch and are well organized.
He is also a lot like myself & has similar interests. 
We also apparently still have/had similar problems as children.


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 14, 2014)

Jontron and BlueMaxima.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 14, 2014)

So a few that have been growing, but I still need more love
https://www.youtube.com/user/MatthewPatrick13
https://www.youtube.com/user/MatthewSantoro
https://www.youtube.com/user/DYKGaming
https://www.youtube.com/user/PeanutButterGamer
https://www.youtube.com/user/pickyourpoisonshow (I know it's a little too late on this one, but maybe some new interest might bring it back)
https://www.youtube.com/user/FluffyMixer
https://www.youtube.com/user/MrCreepyPasta
https://www.youtube.com/user/DasBoSchitt
https://www.youtube.com/user/TamashiiHiroka


----------



## Ericthegreat (Jul 14, 2014)

Lonlonjp and familyjules7x


----------



## Dork (Jul 14, 2014)

InternetAristocrat
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWB0dvorHvkQlgfGGJR2yxQ


----------



## matpower (Jul 14, 2014)

gifi4 said:


> GuudeBoulderfist
> 
> The creator of the MindCrack series and server.
> MindCrack is now considered a large and popular franchise.
> ...


 
Well, at least he is famous as DW20. 
Anyway, mostly Brazilian Youtubers here:
AssopraFitas, nice channel about retrogaming.
Canal 90, for your 90's nostalgia sake.
ColoniaContraAtaca, reviewing shitty games with some humor, kinda of a Brazilian AVGN. 
FiaspoGames, general stuff about popular shows and retrogaming.
NeoTRShow, beta stuff, retrogaming and general info about weird consoles.

Now for non-Brazilian:
Ashens, for really weird obscure shit, have you heard of the gaymate? 
Dead Horse, this is a new channel, so far it is pretty good with info about obscure or non-popular addons and consoles.
Classic Game Room, another good retrogaming channel, shame I can't watch all the vids(Stupid +18 dumbness  )


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 14, 2014)

TVFilthyFrank, our one true hero.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Wellington2k (Jul 14, 2014)

Beta64. It's a very good channel and has lots of info most people leave out.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 14, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> AngryJoe hasn't ever made an actual review. He's too busy fake-raging and being a moron on camera.



I am curious to hear what your definition of review would be. I have seen a few of his things, generally not my idea of a good time but I would not have accused him of not reviewing or not reviewing properly.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *Game Grumps* because if you don't like *Game Grumps*, you have no soul. They can never be too popular.


 
I hate game grumps.
Unfunny homophobic wankers.


Joshimuz, Speedrunner who has the WR GTASA.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/user/penguinz0/videos

Potty humor at its finest.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> I hate game grumps. Unfunny homophobic wankers.


A) Look at the date of posting. Ever since Jontron left, the channel went downhill, but they have their moments still.
B) They're not homophobic just because they're openly hetero and have a giggle sometimes - your comment was madgay insanehomosexual and you should feel bad naughty. ;O;


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 14, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> A) Look at the date of posting. Ever since Jontron left, the channel went downhill, but they have their moments still.
> B) They're not homophobic just because they're openly hetero and have a giggle sometimes - your comment was madgay insanehomosexual and you should feel bad naughty. ;O;


 
Pff, mah comment was madstraight yo ;o;

In all seriousness, I barely watch American channels.
I just find the majority extremely annoying cause they exaggerate everything and yell an awful lot.
The only American channel I watch is Kurtjmac .-.


----------



## natkoden (Jul 14, 2014)

PewdiePie, until he hits 6 billion subscribers and we all commit suicide.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 14, 2014)

DinohScene said:


> Pff, mah comment was madstraight yo ;o;
> 
> In all seriousness, I barely watch American channels.
> I just find the majority extremely annoying cause they exaggerate everything and yell an awful lot.
> The only American channel I watch is Kurtjmac .-.


Fair enough, that's a good reason to dislike something.

Speaking of recommendations, I have to add some things to my list:

*InsideGaming*, especially their Steam Roulette and Cunt Tunt Life. Remember, Ubersoldier hates all religions. ;O;

I can also second *Caddicarus* if you're into British-y humour.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 14, 2014)

*Khan Academy*

One the few helpful channels on YouTube. Extremely unappreciated.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 15, 2014)

Dork said:


> InternetAristocrat
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCWB0dvorHvkQlgfGGJR2yxQ


 

My man.

Also, gotta plug BroScienceLife:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCduKuJToxWPizJ7I2E6n1kA


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 2, 2014)

I feel weird because everyone has video game based youtubers and mine are comedy.

Hawp Official
Lilanwilder
Local Empire
Women
Peter Gilroy
racheldoesstuff

And I have high hopes for Justboobs


----------



## lytro (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## shafty710 (Aug 12, 2014)

I just posted my latest video. More like a vine really. Here ya go


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 12, 2014)

omegaevolution definitely deserves more subs. Love pbg, jontron, and projared as well. They are pretty successful sub wise though.That piece of garbage pewdiepie deserves 0 subs.


----------



## Super.Nova (Aug 12, 2014)

WheezyWaiter.
Very funny and creative in a way I've never seen anywhere else!


----------



## TheJeweler (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually just watch TheSw1tcher, Mega64, legolambs, and occasionally HISHE


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 17, 2015)

This isnt a thread to advertise your own videos


----------



## _v3 (Oct 17, 2015)

I can't believe nobody mentioned SomecallmeJohnny



He's kinda cool.


----------



## mgrev (Oct 17, 2015)

CultOfMush
LeafyIsHere
materialismo
ancientreality
Hitlerspimp

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DinohScene said:


> Pff, mah comment was madstraight yo ;o;
> 
> In all seriousness, I barely watch American channels.
> I just find the majority extremely annoying cause they exaggerate everything and yell an awful lot.
> The only American channel I watch is Kurtjmac .-.


Swedish channels are awesome (like anomaly, not Pewdiepie because he's too overrated)


----------



## The_Meistro (Oct 17, 2015)

Rhett And Link. They are HILLARIOUS.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2015)

MrBean35000vr.


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/user/JonTronShow
https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22/
https://www.youtube.com/user/comicstorian
https://www.youtube.com/user/ABrandonToThePast
https://www.youtube.com/user/TheSleepyJirachi
https://www.youtube.com/user/EWNetwork


----------



## glitterandgameing (Oct 22, 2015)

urmaker (he reads scary true stories)


----------



## BurningDesire (Oct 22, 2015)

Daddy etika Watch daddy etika and your dick will get erect.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Cherry Pie said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/JonTronShow
> https://www.youtube.com/user/adric22/
> https://www.youtube.com/user/comicstorian
> https://www.youtube.com/user/ABrandonToThePast
> ...


I love all of those


----------



## SonicRegret (Oct 25, 2015)

MasaeAnela
ZeroxShinobi
Spaztique
ABrandonToThePast
Game Chumps (hahahaah) just kidding
SonicKDT


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Oct 25, 2015)

Spectrum Pulse


----------



## HaloEliteLegend (Oct 25, 2015)

MiracleOfSound

One of my most favorite musicians now. Great video game/movie-related original songs, and a good amount of standalones, too. He's Irish, btw, which makes it all the more awesome!


----------



## TheCasketMan (Oct 25, 2015)

Game Grumps suck without Jontron, but that's just my opinion.  I would say that Caddicarus and Classic Game Room are quite underrated, and the latter has been doing game reviews since the 90s.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 25, 2015)

A+Start


----------



## loco365 (Oct 25, 2015)

Photonicinduction is a great YouTuber, as his channel is basically "We did science because why not". Some of the videos are really loud, but some of them are great to watch (The overpowered mobility scooter is absolutely great to watch). Plus lots and lots of electricity, science, and crazy accents.


----------



## RevPokemon (Oct 28, 2015)

Metal Jesus
Quarter guy
Yuri of wind
Pat the nes punk 

Are my top four


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 30, 2015)

GradeAUnderA - Youtube's hidden gem.


----------



## tozevleal (Apr 15, 2016)

mgrev said:


> CultOfMush
> LeafyIsHere
> materialismo
> ancientreality
> ...


And Pyrocynical and NFKRZ


----------



## jurassicplayer (Apr 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/jurassicplayer
^This guy. Obviously totally should get all of the subscribers everywhere.


----------



## tomman321 (Apr 15, 2016)

ThatOneShowFUN is extremely underated. The Eggbusters series he does is fantastic.


----------



## endoverend (Apr 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/videogamedunkey

videogamedunkey is a fucking comedy genius.


----------



## Dartz150 (Apr 15, 2016)

Can we use this to advertise ourselves? I have a YT Channel, but is for spanish speaking people (gonna add english subtitles to my vids soon)


----------



## iAqua (Apr 15, 2016)

Canvas Kingdom. Great works of art


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 15, 2016)

I do enjoy youtube for a walkthrough games, stretching tutorial, some tutorial tools and educational purpose only. I don't trust false information and many people there are bullying and badmouthing. Anyway, I do not subscribed them at all. I jus know where I am looking for and thats it. I do not care about youtube itself anyway. No popular need for me.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 15, 2016)

This Does Not Compute
The 8-bit Guy
EWNetwork
Arcadea
Tsuko G..
String Player Gamer
Scykoh


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 15, 2016)

TheFandomMenace and HeyWatchYourMouth are very underrated in my opinion.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 15, 2016)

String player gamer
Mikeytaylorgaming
Space hamster
Beta64
tasvideoschannel


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 15, 2016)

My point of view is that at the end of the day, they are still youtubers. I don't care how popular you get, living off of your millions from youtube. Even if you get your own studio/network. You are still just a youtuber who makes videos that the general public thinks are funny or something. 

I dont know. Even the best videos feel like bad cable tv to me. I don't know why.


----------



## Don Jon (Apr 16, 2016)

MARIOTEHPLUMBER!


----------



## Flame (Apr 16, 2016)

Bortz said:


> My point of view is that at the end of the day, they are still youtubers. I don't care how popular you get, living off of your millions from youtube. Even if you get your own studio/network. You are still just a youtuber who makes videos that the general public thinks are funny or something.
> 
> I dont know. Even the best videos feel like bad cable tv to me. I don't know why.




to be fair American TV has set the bar too high. because the amount of money in it.

have you seen the shit people watch in other nations. especially North Korea. its shite.





some are okay to be fair with the amount of money in it and the length of the videos. nothing like Game of Thrones which is just epic.


----------



## Gyrobax (Apr 18, 2016)

Someordinarygamers and Somecallmejohnny
both are really awesome guys and produce great content


----------



## Shubshub (Apr 18, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/user/shubshub11 This guy who is totally unrelated from me totally 100% unrelated should be more popular He might start posting more videos soon


----------



## funnystory (Apr 18, 2016)

hullo8d said:


> https://www.youtube.com/user/TheBestGamersUSA



I disagree,this guy talks like a robot in a monotone voice.


----------



## Luglige (Apr 19, 2016)

TVFilthyFrank



No really though I would choose "Root Project" he makes quality ethical hacking vids


----------

